# advise the comics, the stories on the topic (two bodies one mind, clones, yourself)



## dreammoto (Jan 18, 2017)

hi all. advise comics and stories like these (two bodies, one mind, multiheads one mind, clones, yourself)
www.furaffinity.net: Otterly Beside Himself by Jaystoat
www.furaffinity.net: The Beginning of the Rest of my Life by xolroc


----------

